# "C compiler cannot create executables" with poudriere/armv6



## tuaris (Jan 24, 2018)

I created a new port PR 218156 (net-p2p/cgminer) and it builds fine on i386 and amd64.  Then I setup poudriere and QEMU to test it for armv6 and it fails to configure.  The error is:


```
checking whether the C compiler works... no
configure: error: in `/wrkdirs/usr/ports/net-p2p/cgminer/work/cgminer-4.10.0':
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
```

Build Log:
http://pkg.ny-us.morante.net/poudri...1-21_02h03m08s/logs/errors/cgminer-4.10.0.log

If I change the port to use GCC, it builds successfully.  
http://pkg.ny-us.morante.net/poudri.../2018-01-21_16h16m02s/logs/cgminer-4.10.0.log


----------



## acheron (Jan 24, 2018)

Does your port respect CC?
Your log show nothing, we need the real error that can be found in config.log


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2018)

Can you post the contents of the port's Makefile here?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 24, 2018)

The port is already posted in PR 218156.


tuaris said:


> I created a new port PR 218156 (net-p2p/cgminer) and it builds fine on i386 and amd64.  Then I setup poudriere and QEMU to test it for armv6 and it fails to configure.  The error is:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Remove CFLAGS+= -Wall -march=native from the port's Makefile. -march=native does not belong in a port and Clang doesn't support it on armv6.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2018)

tobik@ said:


> The port is already posted in PR 218156.


Yes, but it's a SHAR, which is a little difficult to read from a Windows laptop. If it was posted in a readable form here I'm sure more people would be able to take a quick look at it.


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 24, 2018)

I've set the mime type to text/plain. Now everybody can read it in their browsers: https://bz-attachments.freebsd.org/attachment.cgi?id=189941


----------

